# problema para activar lm_sensors

## johpunk

bueno hoy me dispuse a activar el lm_sensors para poder ver la temperatura de mi cpu a traves del conky pero no e podido e seguido el wiki 

 *Quote:*   

> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Lm_sensors

 

anque ahi dice que debo marcar todas las opciones cosas que no me parece, (y que tampoco hise, a no ser que por eso sea no que me funcione esta cosa) aunque en

 *Quote:*   

> I2C Hardware Bus support  --->

 

ya me sale una opcion marcada por defecto, al ejecutar sensors-detect me dice lo siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> http://pastie.org/820957

 

igual reinicio el pc vuelvo a intentar y nada no me muestra la temperatura del cpu nisiquiere ejecutando sensors porque me arroja este error

 *Quote:*   

> No sensors found!
> 
> Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.
> 
> Try sensors-detect to find out which these are.

 

como si no hubiese cargado nada. alguna idea?   :Idea: 

----------

## pelelademadera

tenes que tener activado en el kernel

drivers --->

                Hardware Monitoring support  --->

                                                               < >   Winbond W83627EHF/EHG/DHG, W83667HG      

                                                               < >   AMD Athlon64/FX or Opteron temperature sensor  

ambos con M o *

si son modulos los tenes que cargar

make 

make modules_install 

cp arch..... /boot/.....

reinicias con el nuevo o el mismo kernel recompilado

y listo tendria que andarte

----------

## opotonil

La ultima vez que lo configure lo que hice fue marcar todas las opciones de "Hardware Monitoring Support" a parte de las que vi razonables de "I2C Hardware Bus support", por lo que recuerdo estas era mas sencillo aclararse de cuales seleccionar, y despues ejecute "sensors-detect" y me apunte las que utilizaba para despues regresar a "Hardware Monitoring Support" y desmarcar todas las que no tenia apuntadas.

Salu2.

----------

## Txema

¿Estás al tanto de esto: http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/FAQ/Chapter3#Mysensorshavestoppedworkinginkernel2.6.31 ?

Revisa los logs a ver si va a ser un problema de incompatibilidades.

Saludos.

P.D: opotonil, para ejecutar sensors-detect no necesitas haber seleccionado previamente los drivers necesarios, eso se hace después de que te diga cuáles son los que necesita, que te los dice claramente al final, el error del que habla Johpunk no es tal error, es solo un mensaje informativo para que habilite esos drivers.

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ... el error del que habla Johpunk no es tal error, es solo un mensaje informativo para que habilite esos drivers.
> 
> 

 

Perdonar, conteste desde el curro y esta capado el acceso a pastie.org solo vi lo ultimo, que no encontraba sensores.

Salu2.

----------

## johpunk

muchas gracias ya lo e solucionado, es que no tenia marcado como modulo estas 2 opciones 

 *Quote:*   

> < > Winbond W83627EHF/EHG/DHG, W83667HG
> 
> < > AMD Athlon64/FX or Opteron temperature sensor 

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

